

Microsoft files suit to defend Visual Studio users - bdfh42
http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=printArticleBasic&taxonomyName=Internet+Applications&articleId=9120561&taxonomyId=168

======
nailer
I honestly read that as 'Microsoft files suit to defend Visual Studio losers'

